

When do you decide to become a manager from a programmer - abhishekdesai
https://medium.com/code-to-craft/when-do-you-decide-to-become-a-manager-from-a-programmer-6d52d14a6860

======
CmonDev
It must be about some ideal world, where people become managers to do better
good (as opposed to e.g. maximizing bonus or doing more talking than working).

~~~
BetaCygni
Management is really hard, don't blame the faults of the bad managers on the
good ones. I moved into a management role recently for the reasons described
in the article: I wanted to get more done than I could do myself.

Also, management is a people oriented job. It's not surprising it involves a
lot of talking.

~~~
abhishekdesai
Well said!

